# Trouble identifying American Standard knobs



## garlandkr (Oct 25, 2011)

I've attached a picture of the drain knob, this is a 5 piece set with hot/cold for shower and tub.


----------



## Redwood (Oct 25, 2011)

And the tub spout sticks through the tub wall where the overflow plate would be on a modern tub I'll bet...

3 lower knobs control hot, cold, to the tub spout, and the tub drain, 2 upper knobs control hot & cold to the shower head...

Is that what you have?


----------



## garlandkr (Oct 25, 2011)

Redwood said:


> And the tub spout sticks through the tub wall where the overflow plate would be on a modern tub I'll bet...
> 
> 3 lower knobs control hot, cold, to the tub spout, and the tub drain, 2 upper knobs control hot & cold to the shower head...
> 
> Is that what you have?



Yes. The hot water handle for the shower leaks like crazy so I'm going to take it apart and put some new o-rings in it. Once I have it apart I could determine what size to get but I'd like to get an idea of the insides before gutting it. There is a possibility I'll just upgrade it all at some point.

I'd like to know what my options are in terms of upgrading. As it stands, when I barely touch the cold (less than 1/4" turn) the hot water drops in half.


----------



## Redwood (Oct 26, 2011)

Be very careful with these!
This type of faucet was installed in the 1920's & 30's and is not code compliant due to the spout being mounted below the flood rim of the tub.

Parts? Good Luck with that!
You may be able to have stems and seats custom made at New York Replacement Parts and they have a machine shop where they will custom make a stem to match your sample, if those are the only parts needed.

Of course there probably is not a valve that will isolate the tub and shower so the whole house will be off until it goes back together and is working or, gets replaced....

Blow the repair and the only option is a bathroom remodeling...

The bathtub drain is a cylinder inside the wall that has another cylinder inside of it that raises and lowers to act as a stopper and when water goes over the top of the inside cylinder it is the overflow. This drain is integral to the tub spout and valve...

So yea the remodel job is a new tub, new valve, and redoing the tub drain at a minimum...

I sweat when I get one of these and for good reason...


----------



## joecaption (Oct 26, 2011)

Why not contact American Standard on this one?
In the past they have sent me whole cartrages at no cost.
Make sure to attach a picture to your email.


----------



## Redwood (Oct 26, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Why not contact American Standard on this one?
> In the past they have sent me whole cartrages at no cost.
> Make sure to attach a picture to your email.



Except parts for those weren't available from Am Std 40 years ago....


----------



## garlandkr (Oct 26, 2011)

this all sounds quite nasty. 

now i'm not sure I should even attempt taking apart one of the valves.

It is leaking quite heavily - a good 1/8" stream from the hot water which is quite a waste. 

I'd like to crack it open and see if I can find an o-ring that will fit it at the hardware store. Thankfully, the shop you recommended is in Poughkeepsie which is about 20 mins north of me.


----------



## Redwood (Oct 26, 2011)

It may be as simple as taking the stem out and putting in new packings, washers, and seats...

But it may also be a can of worms that once finished is a bathroom remodel job.

And you don't know it until you try.


----------



## nealtw (Oct 26, 2011)

A friend had a simular problem, he left all the fittings alone and ran new to the other end of the tub, he opened the back of the wall thru a closet and managed to drill and cut tile without wrecking the place. Years later he re-did the bathroom, when he was ready.


----------



## isola96 (Oct 26, 2011)

Redwood said:
			
		

> It may be as simple as taking the stem out and putting in new packings, washers, and seats...
> 
> But it may also be a can of worms that once finished is a bathroom remodel job.
> 
> And you don't know it until you try.



Readwood... Do these old style stems have seats behind them or washers, gaskets?... Just wondering they actually look good for being that old.

Sent from my iPhone iOS5


----------



## Redwood (Oct 27, 2011)

They will have packings and washers, the seats may not be removable and might have to be resurfaced with a seat cutter.


----------



## garlandkr (Oct 30, 2011)

looks like im in a pickle now, the hot knob broke and sliced open my wifes finger in the process. thanks to the storm and 12 inches of snow looks like ill have to hold off on this repair until we get power. which they say will be thursday!


----------



## isola96 (Oct 30, 2011)

garlandkr said:
			
		

> looks like im in a pickle now, the hot knob broke and sliced open my wifes finger in the process. thanks to the storm and 12 inches of snow looks like ill have to hold off on this repair until we get power. which they say will be thursday!



Thursday?!!!??? Man I hope I'm not that close to you Garlandkr lol

Sent from my iPhone iOS5


----------

